

Hacker News Frontpage with a 150 point threshold - tomswartz07
http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=150

======
Hates_
One reason I use [http://hckrnews.com](http://hckrnews.com) as my HN page.
After some time away it's a nice way of quickly filtering on just the main
stories I might have missed.

~~~
hanley
After using hckr news for so long I can't go back to the regular HN page. I
find the styling and filtering to be much more effective for consuming HN's
content.

------
petercooper
I'd quite like an 'under' page. Most of the stuff I seem to like here the best
isn't the pile-on 'big news' type stuff but geeky articles that rarely seem to
get over 100 (for example, the wool or Node/ARM articles on the front page
right now are highly unlikely to get over 100). Pretty easy to rig up with the
API I'm guessing though. #neverhappy lol :-)

------
Jun8
I am wondering what value people associate with this functionality. One reason
that I love HN is the long tail, e.g. low point, submissions. In the
asymptotic limit of high point values (perhaps >500 or so) this is equivalent
to reading cnn.com.

~~~
lewisl9029
I use [http://hnapp.com/rss?q=score%3E10](http://hnapp.com/rss?q=score%3E10)
to keep an RSS feed of HN submissions with score > 10.

The issue for me is purely one of volume. As much as I tend to like many of
the "long tail" submissions on HN, even with the filtered 10+ feed I ended up
getting over 70 items in the last 24 hours period, which makes for quite a bit
of reading already. Any more and I'd be completely overwhelmed (I'll probably
have to adjust the filter criteria in the future as HN inevitably becomes more
popular).

------
Red_
Looks like it works with any number, like 900:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=900](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=900)
. So cool!

~~~
frik
Even with "points=700" I get just 9 results, and 8 are from the last 10 days.
That's a bit weird.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=700](https://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=700)

~~~
dblarons
I was about to comment with the same observation after looking at your
parent's link. Has the hacker news audience really grown that much in the last
2 weeks?

------
greggyb
Funny enough, I find this link on the front page with a 150 point
threshold.[0]

[0][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1998376)

------
fragmede
Can we get this linked on the lists page, please?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/lists](https://news.ycombinator.com/lists)

------
js2
Not sure this is better than
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best)

------
recuter
Since I've discovered this I've always used over?points=5 as my homepage, its
a good churn rate for the stories. Find your number.

------
drallison
It would be interesting to know the ratio of up-votes to click-through-votes.

------
niels_olson
Can I get a range? Like, more than 5, less than 80?

